# Huntington Res-Cleveland Res-Electric Lake



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I decided to try the Skyline today. My first stop was the upper end of Electric lake. I fished near the dam for a couple of hours and only managed to bring in one decent Cut. The water kind of looks like a chocolate milk. :lol: As the day went on more and more people showed up. Due to all of the snow on the skyline the fishing areas are limited right now so the areas that are fishable have more pressure. I figured I would head back up the road to Cleveland Res. The ice is pulled off 10-50 feet from the shore depending on the area. I tried several different lures and jigs but no luck at Cleveland. I fished Cleveland for an or so and headed up to Huntington Res. I read the fishing report last night on Utah fishing guide. It said "(Jun 2) Some of the shorelines have open water. One angler reported fair success with Blue Fox spinners. He caught several tiger trout up to 15 inches" Yeah.....BS! The ice has only pulled away about 10-15 in only 2 areas on the entire reservoir. Just enough to make a small cast to drop a jig off of the ice. Fishing was fast and good in one of the only open spots of the reservoir. Just as jig would fall off the ice I would get a hit. The snow pack around Huntington is anywhere from 1 to 4 feet deep still... :shock: After a few hours of good fishing at Huntington I decided to go try the south end of Electric lake. I was surprised not to see one person on the south end. I fished with my favorite blue fox and several different other lures for a good hour with no luck. I fished all up and down the shore but couldn't get anything to bite. It's chocolate milk as well with tons of debree coming into the lake from all the run off. That little stream going into the lake is not so little right now. About 3 times as wide and flowing extremely fast! The road going into the boat launch still has a good couple feet of snow on it still. After no luck with Electric I headed up the road to boulger. I got about 100 yards down the road and had to hike in the rest of the way. The ice covered half of the pond. I tried several different tactics there as well but no luck. I wondered when I was hiking out if it winter kills? I still can't believe all the snow that has to melt before the fishing gets hot at a few of the lakes. Over all today was a great day spent on my favorite mountain!


----------



## Fishfingers (Jul 16, 2010)

Great report--thank you--you saved me a trip up there to see what the ice condition on those lakes--thanks alot.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would guess it is at least 1 month behind schedule with this winter we have had this year. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, dude. Can't believe all the snow this year. Insane. :shock: :O•-:


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm heading back up this afternoon to Huntington res. I will take a few pictures and post the current conditions.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I got up bright and early this morning and headed up to fish Cleveland and Huntington res. I fished Cleveland for over an hour over by the inlet trying everything I could possibly throw at them but just didn't much luck. So I moved over to Huntington and the fishing was decent. The bite was good for a good couple of hours then died off for an hour or so. Then around 11 it picked backed up and I caught a few more before I called it a day to head home and do some yard work. The ice has pulled away 50-75 feet on Huntington and warmer temps has finally arrived in the higher elevations. There was a lot of fishing pressure at Huntington today. The spot I fished at seemed to be good with a small inlet next to me. It was a great day spent soaking in the sun sitting in the snow.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice haul of fish. What were you using at H?


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

i fished that same spot this evening at huntington...right at the small inlet. caught 5 tigers between two of us. worms about 2 ft off the bottom worked well. tried everything else, but they wouldnt bite...jig n chub meat, rapala, jakes, blue fox, variety of fly n bubble, etc.

lots of snow still, & the river is raging! flowing on both sides of a forrest outhouse. e-lake is full to the brim!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I was using my usual set up for Huntington. A worm behind a full bubble and I was also having luck with the pistol pete set up as well.


----------

